# Spray bar



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm new to the hobby with little experience . I have 2 sunsun 304b . I'm on a budget so couldn't get the ehiem. Tank size is 135. I'm not sure where to place spray bars. It has extensions for short or long bars. Do I put them on each side or at the back to spray forward. This is my first tank so I'm a newbie. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Manny;

Welcome and have fun with the hobby!

Do I understand correctly...you are just starting...and with a 135G tank???...wow, that's unusual...most people start with modest small tanks...that way, the disasters which are likely to occur while you are learning are not so big, potentially devastating and discouraging! Definitely read about the fishless cycle BEFORE stocking tank and killing them off with "new tank syndrome"...I cant help with specifics on spraybar question, other than the general statement that spraybars and filters should be placed to give a circulating flow pattern to the entire tank...this will keep water circulating and filtered and eliminate dead corners where debris and decaying material can collect, look nasty and bring down water quality, but I'm sure someone will chime in specifics.

Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

I use to have a 60 gallon tank about 15 years ago with some African cichlids. A lot has changed since then when it comes to what I use to use. I always had emperors but never used canisters so it's all new to me. Never used spray bars so location must be important. I was gonna put one on each side and have one spray on the top side of tank and the other side on a downward position. I'm not sure.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

64 Manny said:


> I use to have a 60 gallon tank about 15 years ago with some African cichlids. A lot has changed since then when it comes to what I use to use. I always had emperors but never used canisters so it's all new to me. Never used spray bars so location must be important. I was gonna put one on each side and have one spray on the top side of tank and the other side on a downward position. I'm not sure.


hi manny, so long as you have good surface movement as in agetating the surface so it don't look still then your on the right track.
some use spray bars to agitate the surface as i do along with one of my fx5 nozzles at one end. and a 3000lph wavemaker to move water lower in the column.

however you can use water movement at the top via a strong wavemaker or two. it all comes back to how and what filtration you have and how you use the outlets.

don't stress yourself on this, yes surface agitation is important, but easily solved via a couple of wavemakers pointed to stir the surface from different directions.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, I just set my 75G up with two canisters as well. I went with theme on each side like you're thinking, about 2 inches below the surface, slightly angled up (both). They do a nice job of rippling the surface and the currents meet in the middle and cause sort of a down draft. Keep in mind, I have no fish in it yet, but so far it seems like a good setup. I'm also going to add a wavemaker on one end, angled down towards the bottom and pointed to generate a circulating current.

FWIW I set my second filter up 3 days after the first. The tank was clear after the first day, then when I added the second filter, all sorts of stuff sort of blew up and around with the change in currents, but settled out within a day or so. I fully expect that again with the wavemaker. I think there will always end up places where stuff gets trapped, especially with lots of rockwork.

What did you do with the intakes? In the corners or more in the middle of the back? It seems like some of my rock work might inhibit the intakes from really working well in the corner, and I'm considering moving them towards the center of the tank abit, but then they're more visible. Probably let it ride for a while first.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of putting the intakes on the sides but once I get everything in I will see if I should put them in the middle. I'm waiting on more gravel. Fish store ran out of it till next week. In the meantime I will ask a bunch of questions. Thanks again


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

One tried-and-true method for spray bars is to equally space them along the back wall pointing slightly up for surface agitation and toward the front of the tank to create a circular current down the front glass and back across the substrate. You encourage the circular current by putting the intakes midway up the back wall as far from each other as is practical. Then you just need to watch the corners for "dead" spots.


----------

